# what do track code numbers refer to?



## Rookie92653 (Feb 8, 2018)

Code 55, 70, 83, 100, what do they numerically mean?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Height of the rail in thousandth's of an inch. Like spark plug gap.

I use code 83 rail or .083".

Typical gap for a modern GM engine is .060"


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Michael is right about the definition.

In HO, Code 100 is pretty big rail -- bigger than all but the heaviest rail ever used. For appearances sake, many modelers opt for Code 83 for mainline track, and smaller codes for sidings / industries.

You can mix codes -- there are joiners that help connect different codes, and you shim the ties of the shroter rail up to the height of the taller.


----------



## Rookie92653 (Feb 8, 2018)

what is actual height of rail on mail lines, about 8 inches?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It appears to vary:

http://www.icrr.net/rails.htm


----------



## Rookie92653 (Feb 8, 2018)

I'll have to go measure some locally. So if somewhere between 5 and 6" in height, for example, HO scale would be roughly 0.063" in height, code 63.

I wonder what old narrow gauge operations used for rail, I'm guessing whatever was available is what they used and it probably varied a lot. I want to model narrow gauge, western U.S. in

On30 and don't know if I should use 70, 83, or 100


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Narrow gage rail*



Rookie92653 said:


> I'll have to go measure some locally. So if somewhere between 5 and 6" in height, for example, HO scale would be roughly 0.063" in height, code 63.
> 
> I wonder what old narrow gauge operations used for rail, I'm guessing whatever was available is what they used and it probably varied a lot. I want to model narrow gauge, western U.S. in
> 
> On30 and don't know if I should use 70, 83, or 100


Rookie;

Just about every part of the physical plant on a narrow gage railroad tended to be smaller than what was used on a standard gage class 1 line. That included rail. Besides the obvious of being closer together, the rails of narrow gage track were smaller. You are probably right, at least in some cases, that they used whatever was available. Narrow gage lines were usually built cheaply with tighter curves, steeper grades, rough grading and fewer ties & less ballast than their standard gage brethren. Since they didn't interchange and engage in interstate commerce, many regulations didn't apply to them. This meant that anachronisms like stub switches, arch bar trucks, and non-standard couplers lasted longer on some narrow gage railroads. They were seldom all that profitable, so everything was done as cheaply as possible. To some extent, that depends on what narrow gage railroad you are considering. Lumber railroads were built pretty slipshod and used a variety of odd materials, Raw 1/2 log ties were used in some cases, and the bridges were often weirdly constructed of logs as well. These little railroads needed to re-locate when one area was logged out, so nothing was built to last all that long. The Maine two-foot gage lines had their own quirks as well.
Only a few narrow gage lines are still around, as tourist lines. The Cass scenic railway, Durango & Silverton and the very short rail line in Knott's Berry Farm, are some examples.
There is plenty of printed material available on individual narrow gage railroads. The magazine "Narrow Gage and Shortline Gazette" might help you. Also check on this forums "Other scales" section.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rookie92653 said:


> I'll have to go measure some locally. So if somewhere between 5 and 6" in height, for example, HO scale would be roughly 0.063" in height, code 63.
> 
> I wonder what old narrow gauge operations used for rail, I'm guessing whatever was available is what they used and it probably varied a lot. I want to model narrow gauge, western U.S. in
> 
> On30 and don't know if I should use 70, 83, or 100


Real rail is measured by the weight per yard. Heavier rail is both higher and thicker, so measuring the height of a local rail wouldn't really give you any useful information unless it is the same weight of rail as your planned narrow gauge. The weight of the rail is usually stamped on one end of the rail, on the outside web.

Code 100 in HO represents about 135 pound rail -- which is really big stuff. In narrow gauge O, it would be about half that, or about 67 pound rail, which is extremely LIGHT rail. On the Valley Railroad, we use 80 pound rail.

Of course, you are free to use whatever you like, but I think Code 100 would look best.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I once calculated that Code 100 rail in HO came out to just over 160 lb/yd, heavier than any rail used in N. America, including Mexico. The heaviest used was found on roads that hauled a lot of heavy tonnages such as coal drags with over 80 cars. The Pennsylvania, to be specific, used 155 pound rail on its mains. 

Looking at other peoples' calculations over the years, they run from 150 to 160 pounds. That range is probably reasonable. Point is, it's much too tall and heavy to present a realistic appearance if you every get into 'scale modeling', or into photography competitions. The height of Code 100 is glaring when you get your eyes or your lens down to scale head height.


Over the few years I have been in the hobby, the tendency has been to encourage people to pony up for the slightly more costly Code 83 or even Code 70 because it is more prototypical, and this seems to have caught on to a minor extent. Code 100 is still plentiful and cheaper than the others.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

This article estimates Code 100 HO track at 156 lbs/yd and Code 83 HO track at 132 lbs/yd.

http://mrr.trains.com/how-to/get-started/2010/01/model-railroad-track-codes-defined


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

highvoltage said:


> This article estimates Code 100 HO track at 156 lbs/yd and Code 83 HO track at 132 lbs/yd.
> 
> http://mrr.trains.com/how-to/get-started/2010/01/model-railroad-track-codes-defined


So on that basis, code 100 ho track in O scale would be about 78 pounds. Pretty close to right. Code 83 would likely look too small.


----------

